# Architect



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 
I need to know the name of the architect that designed and built my house, it would have been about 20-25 years ago. Has anyone any ideas where I could make a start please?
Regards 
Michael.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

S&MJP said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I need to know the name of the architect that designed and built my house, it would have been about 20-25 years ago. Has anyone any ideas where I could make a start please?
> Regards
> Michael.


You could try the planning department. They would have records I would imagine.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

S&MJP said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I need to know the name of the architect that designed and built my house, it would have been about 20-25 years ago. Has anyone any ideas where I could make a start please?
> Regards
> Michael.


Our architect's name & stamp is on the building permit and some of the other documents. He also provided confirmation when each of the stages had been completed. Can your solicitor help?


----------



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

Veronica and Babs, 

thank you both for your help. Fortunately the problem is now solved.
Thank again, 
Regards Michael.


----------

